# Auto Detox Mitsubshi Evolution 9 FQ340



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

*Auto Detox Mitsubishi Evolution 9 FQ340*

A much loved Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX FQ340 the owner is fanatical about his car, it only comes out in the summer & the house was modified to accept it (now that's dedication to your vehicle) & another rather special car that lurks from prying eyes (more on this later in the year).The family have a history of petrol head mania which the son shared a very interesting story.
He has added to an already very tasty car AP breaks all round, full adjustable suspension, carbon fiber imported from the USA littering various panels, a host of gadgets fitted in the ****pit. Stunning Yokohama Advan alloys linked to the suspension giving an aggressive stance just as an Evo should be & brand new exhaust system. Having owned 2 Evo's myself in the past I have a huge soft spot for them so have been looking forward to this detail just to drink in that lovely colour, take in the detail of those lovely alloys & carbon fiber weave.

The paint while in very good condition was not up to the owners high standards a couple of pieces were physically sent to the body shop, he removed & replaced them himself not wanting to let his baby out of the house just yet.The paint as you can see in the sungun before shots was muted a little milky, suffering from swirls, random scratches & a few sanding marks from the painter nothing that could not redeemed with a little patience & time.

The dark warrior looking mean & menacing on arrival at 8am Sunday morning, a grey sky & imminent snow to finish the day off was looming.










Profile:










Getting down to business, alloys being brand new were treated to a mild APC mixture as were the arches & rinsed, the same with the door shuts & filler cap recess. Foaming was a neutral foam with a small amount of orange de-greaser, Any tar deposits were gently removed, the car was clayed to give a silky, debris free & smooth surface ready for polishing. drying was taken care of with plush drying towles.

(Although the interior was to be done Monday morning it has not been detailed as of yet in this shot




































Having previously inspected the car on another visit with the sungun & explained in detail to the owner what can be done (also with his important input what finish he was looking for) there were no surprises. Sungun shots showing defects although as usual the shots were not showing the true nature of them.























































Inside paint depth readings were taken all over the car, masking tape added to sensitive areas.

Defects were polished out using 3M & Menzerna products via the Makita rotary leaving this finish:

















































































A high grade carnauba wax was applied, buffed off & I called it a night around 9pm Sunday evening I made my way home in the snow ready for Monday's return.

Monday morning saw the return visit to finish the interior & seal alloys with wheel wax, glass cleaned inside & out side all the usual finishing touches to the exterior to compliment the detail were carried out. Last but one item on the list Pneu tyre dressing










Final buff of the car tyre dressing wiped over, leaving the car:





































Smokin !
























































































































































This was a most enjoyable detail, the owner made me feel very welcome, he has a genuine passion for his car & great interest in detailing which made 15hours pass un-noticed.

I would like to thank him for the supply of coffee & Evo chat over the time I was set up camp in his garage.

Regards
Barry 
Auto Detox


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Top job :thumb:... And a great car..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Barry


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

Great work there :thumb: .... BUT how big are those brakes :doublesho :lol:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent stuff.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Very envious Barry. Interested to know what LSP you applied on the paintwork?

I also have a huge soft spot for Mitsubishi Evos. They are mechanical masterpieces in my eyes - getting so much power out of such reasonably litred engines and mated to a fantastic AWD system which allows you to put the power down with no problems whatsoever. And they are so much rarer than their direct competition - Subaru Imprezas.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice, it looks great


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is a stunning car, gorgeous colour too.


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Valve cap covers matching the wheel nuts is a nice touch - anything to make the advans stand out i guess. Looks great


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always, lovely work Baz on a very nice car.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Baz on a great car:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work Baz as ever


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job Barry, another thing in common.....I have had 2 EVO's as well!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning car,cracking job aswell.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning work on a stunning car:argie::thumb:


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

What a beauty!

Top job!

Mike.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there Baz :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking very good mate. love the colour. I imagine vintage was the wax of the day.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

i want an evo now! great work there on a very nice car


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

one hell of a beautiful motor - i remember seeing a cop chase program - it was the only car that outrun the police cars lol. Anyways back on topic - awesome detailing there fella.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice detailing :wave:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> As always, lovely work Baz on a very nice car.:thumb:


Thanks Rob 



glyn waxmaster said:


> Nice work Baz as ever


Thanks Glyn 



Envy Valeting said:


> Great job Barry, another thing in common.....I have had 2 EVO's as well!


Cheers Tim, oh yes we'll be married before long :lol:



ahaydock said:


> Top work there Baz :thumb:


Thanks mate 



paddy328 said:


> Looking very good mate. love the colour. I imagine vintage was the wax of the day.


Thanks Francis :thumb: vintage ? what's that then 

----

Gent's many thanks for the kind words, it was a lovely car to work on :argie: & it came out ok 

Thanks
Baz


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work! :thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice job, cracking motor:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

detailersdomain said:


> nice work! :thumb:





lego_man said:


> Nice job, cracking motor:thumb:


Thanks Gent's 

Baz


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

lovely job on that little rascal


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> lovely job on that little rascal


:lol: little rascal, excellent term for a car

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow what a car. Looks great, cool to hear of an owner so into his car. Does he take pretty good care of it between your treatments?


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Stunning car, stunning colour, stunning work...Well done !


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nick_S said:


> Wow what a car. Looks great, cool to hear of an owner so into his car. Does he take pretty good care of it between your treatments?


Thanks, Yes he does now after some simple advice :thumb:



Carn said:


> Stunning car, stunning colour, stunning work...Well done !


Cheers 

Regards
Baz


----------

